# ANYONE treated a bloated terrestrial toad ??



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Long story short....
One of my girls has bloated up again a month after last bloating.
Last month - 









Lastnight - 










Can't get any ringers solution, but the vets suggested a 5% Dextrose Solution.
She (Toad, not the vet LOL) was looking bad last night so I got some dextrose powder, made some up (5g powder per 100ml treated tap water) and soaked her in it.
First soak was 2hrs and she lost 6g (Although she dropped a deuce so not sure how much loss was excess water)
Second soak was for another hour and she lost 1g
(FYI she was 86g in May, weighed her lastnight before her bath at 105g, and she weighed 98g before 'bed')

I've done loads of searching and have come across a few mentions of it, but nothing much in the way of how often/how long etc

What I have found, mainly for ACF is Epsom Salt baths (1 teaspoon per gallon) to treat bloat. (1hr bath per day)

Her sister has always had bloated back legs (and can't get back on her feet if she flips onto her back) so i'm wondering whether to treat her too ??

Basically i'm just wondering whether what i'm going is right, or whether a salt bath will be better or what ??

Also, as these baths only treat the symptoms, would I be advised to order some Bactyfec* from Dartfrog to treat the bacterial infection causing the bloat (if its liver/kidney function surely it would be permanent like her sister ??)

*


> Bactyfec is effective against bacterial infections such as skin rot, mouth fungus, dropsy and skin ulcers as well as internal bacterial infections in amphibians. To counteract such infections Bactyfec contains the antibiotic enrofloxacine which is known to be a very effective broad spectrum antibiotic.


I emailed mark yesterday asking his advice and also tried to collar Lotte but neither have gotten back to me. Have emailed the vet too but if its anything like last time i'll be waiting a week or more

Oh and on a final note - The toad has spent all day soaking again :bash::bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

If what you are doing is working, I'd say stick with it- and consider it for the sister too. You're right, though, if this is a repeat rather than a new situation, you need to be looking at a proper cure, plus the underlying conditions that may encourage it. I've forgotten, where do you keep these toads? Could temperature be an issue?


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll be making up another batch of solution and soaking her again, but will only do it for 2 hours (Lotte said less than 4 for Ringers Solution, and most places say 1hr for salt bath so i'll go somewhere in the middle :lol2

These are kept in the kitchen, normal room temps basically as they're next to a window (Side of tank facing the window is blacked out tho) between the radiator (on for one hour at 8-9am) and the fridge-freezer.
I never even thought about temp as they've always been inside. Although it has been quite warm over the past few weeks.


EDIT: She's back up to 104g now pre-bath :bash:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

REDDEV1L said:


> I'll be making up another batch of solution and soaking her again, but will only do it for 2 hours (Lotte said less than 4 for Ringers Solution, and most places say 1hr for salt bath so i'll go somewhere in the middle :lol2
> 
> These are kept in the kitchen, normal room temps basically as they're next to a window (Side of tank facing the window is blacked out tho) between the radiator (on for one hour at 8-9am) and the fridge-freezer.
> I never even thought about temp as they've always been inside. Although it has been quite warm over the past few weeks.
> ...


I'm just speculating, but I know common frogs struggle at what we would call 'room temperature'- maybe common toads do too? And as you said, temps have been high, lately.


----------

